
Calling conventions are hard – fuzz them - andrewchambers
http://achacompilers.blogspot.com/2015/09/calling-conventions-are-hard-fuzz-them.html
======
regehr
Quest was a much earlier tool (ca. 2005) with similar goals:
[https://github.com/lindig/quest](https://github.com/lindig/quest)

~~~
lindig
I'm the author of Quest - thanks for linking to it. Feel free to ask questions
about it. If anyone wants to try it: it's implemented in OCaml and can be
installed from OCaml's package manager Opam: "opam install quest".

~~~
lindig
Quick anecdote: I always demoed Quest by running it in a loop testing GCC on
an Apple laptop and it would always find a compiler bug. No longer, it seems.
I've tried it on OS X 10.10.5 today and so far couldn't find a bug in GCC or
Clang.

~~~
andrewchambers
I think the interop between compilers may have more bugs since that isn't
tested for complicated struct args much. Another good place to try is the tcc
arm port.

------
iokevins
Awesome! Nice write-up. And thanks for submitting those bugs back to the
maintainers.

